# PUNCHING HENRY Debuts on Blu-ray April 18



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Sharply observed and understatedly amusing ...” ~ Joe Leydon, VARIETY
> 
> “Punching Henry features a fantastic supporting cast of comedians ... and Phillips’ low-key yet undeniable charisma … genuinely funny.” ~ Sherilyn Connelly, SF WEEKLY
> 
> ...


----------

